# 7' Bull from a yak



## johnny a (Jun 10, 2006)

This is long so I will appoligize in advance. I don't post over here much but for those who have not seen this on the other boards I thought you would get a kick out of this so I would share my HI adventure from Tues. I went to HI with Mythman and met up with a few other yakkers, Redhead Fishin, Wolfman and Ruiz. Near the end of the day Mythman hooks up on a good BT and went for a ride. About 20 minutes into the fight me and Wolfman decide to paddle over to Mythman. As I go to grab my rod I get a run and hook up on a BR so wolfman hollers see ya later. Well the BR takes off to my left under my anchor rope which is no big deal, I just used my foot to catch the rope and pick it and run my rod under it. The BR takes off to the right and turns back left and under the line again so I repeat the process. I get the fish to the yak feet still in the water(I don't like to drag fish over the kayak and regularly use my legs to help put the fish in the boat) all of the sudden this huge bull shark smashes the BR and bites the fish in half. When this happened the BR was within a foot of my foot. It SCARED the **** out of me. I screamed and jerked my foot out of the water so fast I almost fell off the other side. It made such a commotion when it came in that it pushed the water over the side of my yak. The first thought was to save the fish by pulling out at the same time I had visions of the shark following it so I lowered the rod tip instead. By this time wolfman was making his way over to me. I was laughing at what happened and telling WM how that scared the **** out of me. I could feel what was left of the BR twitching then the bull went after what was left of the red. In a moment of stupidity I though I wonder what will happen if........ so I backed off on the drag and let the bull run for a few seconds while I cut lose from my anchor. When I tightened down on the drag and set hook I was off to the races. Wolfman could not keep up with me. I had to stick my legs into the water to slow down so he could catch up and take my other rod. I don't know how long the fight took but it seemed like forever. The first time I got the shark to the surface I reconsidered leadering the fish. Last year I had a 5' bullshark bite my yak and I did not want the guy doing the same. Well I got over it cause I wanted to be considered a catch. This is my personal best ever 7'. 

































Oh and by the way I don't recomend usinf your legs to help land fish anymore.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

nice report and pics! congrats


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Saw it also on TKF. Nice fish.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Congrats again Johnny, great catch.


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Johnny, you got more cajones than I do. Great job.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

ol' salt said:


> Johnny, you got more cajones than I do. Great job.


 I think after that adventure I'd have to clean out a yak and find my balls in the bottom. You got some bigguns Bro..Wont find me out there...Dip


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

man what a report. great!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Great report and fantastic pictures. Definitely a catch to remember.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

What an adventure! Wudda skeered the **** outta me to be in a kayak that close to the shark. Great pics and thanks for sharin'.

Darlene


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

Great catch!

You definitely win the Brass Pair award


----------



## luv2fishnewere (Apr 5, 2009)

*congrats*

awesome catch i have always wanted to try that just havnt worked up the courage lol


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

High five on the PB, serious fish from a surfboard at that.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

wow, great catch!!!


----------



## bbru (Apr 9, 2010)

nice catch!


----------



## johnny a (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks for all of the congrats. It was definately a unique experience. I will be hard pressed to top this one.


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

Great catch! Congratulations.


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

I think I already congratulated you on TKF, but you deserve another. That's a great fish and the story of a lifetime. Congratulations!


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Crazy cool. Thanks for taking the time to post!


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

Good job and you kept all your fingers and toes!


----------



## warren2343 (Apr 15, 2010)

no more feet in the Water????????


----------



## johnny a (Jun 10, 2006)

warren2343 said:


> no more feet in the Water????????


No more feet in the water.


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

Congrats again team mate...that was a hard earned 30pts. Can't wait for memorial wkd..


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

good job buddy.


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

Awesome story! I probably would have fallen out the other side of the yak.


----------



## ReelDeal50 (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice bullshark ... WTG !!! I am green with envy ... need to get me a yak !


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Big fish, small boat. GREAT!


----------

